# old minolta



## timzim58 (May 24, 2007)

a freind gave me this old film camera it's a minota srTmc-IIany body know about this camera how old it is and info would be great


----------



## Mitica100 (May 24, 2007)

timzim58 said:


> a freind gave me this old film camera it's a minota srTmc-IIany body know about this camera how old it is and info would be great


 
The following is an excerpt from a Minolta dedicated website:

_"Following on from the earlier arrangements with Sears and K-Mart, in 1977 Minolta entered into supply agreements for the sale of an updated camera. New versions of the SC and MC were produced, called (not too originally) the SC-II and MC-II. _

_The SR-T SC-II and SR-T MC-II can best be described as slight downgrades from a SR-T 201. The MC-II was lacking only the shutter speed display in the viewfinder. The SC-II had the shutter speed display, but was without the self timer and the the memo holder on the back door. Both began with the microprism only focusing screen and CLC metering, but later in the model run changed to a split image surrounded by the microprism collar, getting the non-CLC metering at the same time. _

_The SR-T SC-II was sold exclusively by Sears stores in the USA, while the MC-II was sold by K-Mart and J.C. Penney in the USA and K-Mart and Hertie's in Europe."_

Your camera was made sometime between 1977 and 1980. Let me know if you need a manual for it.


----------



## timzim58 (May 24, 2007)

i forgot to put the photo on here, and thanks for the info if you have a manual what would be the cost  http://farm1.static.flickr.com/222/512760328_0f2849a7c9.jpg


----------



## Mitica100 (May 25, 2007)

timzim58 said:


> if you have a manual what would be the cost


 
The cost? A few minutes of your time, necessary to download them.  

There are plenty of resources for older film cameras and this one is just an example:

http://www.geocities.com/eskoufos/fmm.html

Download the SRT 201 and you should be in fine shape. Your camera is a 201.  

Good luck and let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## timzim58 (May 25, 2007)

thank you very much, can't wait to run to wally world to buy some film


----------



## Mitica100 (May 25, 2007)

timzim58 said:


> thank you very much, can't wait to run to wally world to buy some film


 
Sounds good! Let us see the pics.

Meanwhile don't forget to check for the battery of the camera, you could need a new one.


----------

